# Best Catfishing Tips and Tricks for beginners on up.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Give these tips a try. Bait stays on with coat hanger rig.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL10B5901DFA0DCA48&feature=view_all


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

The link is not working


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank You, I must have fat fingered something. )


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

http://catfishtraining.com/


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone have some good tips for bank fishing and NOT getting snagged up on the rocks?

Sort of hard to move to another area......considering the reservoir is nothing but rocks!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Use a float on your leader , also keeps bait off the bottom


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

